# Drank beer or whatever it is he's got this little



## KayJ Burgos (Jan 9, 2015)

Drank beer or whatever it is he's got this little belly you can't be real the pooch it melts away like butter not ban I mean its stupid easy going to if you forgot do what you tell them to do now how and I think alright well see and get a hundred percent now war has it been easier has it been difficult I getting people in your life to follow your lead what's that been like well start had some easy in some not so easy I obviously my wife my three kids all under 12 they're all90 for life first I my father who has a he has the .


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

If you shuffled all the words in this post it wouldn't lose any meaning at all.


----------



## Lou W (Oct 26, 2014)

Looks like LSD is making a comeback.


----------



## Vas62 (Dec 19, 2014)

KayJ Burgos said:


> Drank beer or whatever it is he's got this little belly you can't be real the pooch it melts away like butter not ban I mean its stupid easy going to if you forgot do what you tell them to do now how and I think alright well see and get a hundred percent now war has it been easier has it been difficult I getting people in your life to follow your lead what's that been like well start had some easy in some not so easy I obviously my wife my three kids all under 12 they're all90 for life first I my father who has a he has the .




The best post ever.


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

Translation: he got drunk, got hungry, put the dog in the oven and cranked it up to 100%. It wasnt easy, to get his family to follow his lead and eat it.
ewww


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

suewho said:


> Translation: he got drunk, got hungry, put the dog in the oven and cranked it up to 100%. It wasnt easy, to get his family to follow his lead and eat it.
> ewww


Apparently dog tastes like lamb, and please remember puppies just arent for for christmas, they are good for boxing day too.


----------



## UberUber (Sep 21, 2014)

Someone please tell Neil Patrick Harris to quit posting on this site!


----------



## Drivingmecrazy (Oct 21, 2014)

KayJ Burgos said:


> Drank beer or whatever it is he's got this little belly you can't be real the pooch it melts away like butter not ban I mean its stupid easy going to if you forgot do what you tell them to do now how and I think alright well see and get a hundred percent now war has it been easier has it been difficult I getting people in your life to follow your lead what's that been like well start had some easy in some not so easy I obviously my wife my three kids all under 12 they're all90 for life first I my father who has a he has the .


Wtf are you talking about...


----------



## Goober (Oct 16, 2014)

I think this is a bad google translation from a tribal language.


----------

